# Suggest a TV @ 10-12k



## RiGOD (Apr 2, 2012)

So my 20 year old *BPL Emperor 25"* is almost dead. I need to buy a new one around 10k, 12k is the maximum. Kindly suggest the best one at this price range.


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2012)

Pick this one for something around 16K~.

LG 26LK311 LCD TV - Introducing a new range of HD LCD TV&apos;s with Stylish Design & Great Connectivity. - LG Electronics IN


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 2, 2012)

^^Its selling for 18.5k at letsbuy mate. My maximum budget is 12k. And I'm not building a costly home theater and stuff. Just need a TV with inbuilt speakers for casual use.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 3, 2012)

these are within or slightly over your budget range
for lcd/led
Flipkart: Samsung 22 Inches Full HD LCD LA22D400E1R Television: Television
Flipkart: Philips 22 Inches Full HD LED 22PFL4556 Television: Television
try in qrs and see if those models are available
*www.qrs.in/panasonic22c31d-p-4484.html?zenid=ec4deb94384097ed32f6fa03f943563b
*www.qrs.in/lg22lk311-p-4154.html?zenid=ec4deb94384097ed32f6fa03f943563b
*www.qrs.in/samsungla22d400-p-4131.html?zenid=ec4deb94384097ed32f6fa03f943563b
*www.qrs.in/lloydcdl24hdu-p-4118.html?zenid=ec4deb94384097ed32f6fa03f943563b
if i were you i would stick with samsung or lg


----------

